# ,    !
23  2006      307        .         .      157  .
1.         ()      ( ,    ).
2.   (    , , , , , ,  .   )    .
3.        .      .
4.         5 .   ,  .
5.    (   )          1 . ,           ,   ,   ,       ,   . 
6.                 1       .
7.                  (!).         . 5,  1     .    .  (!).
8.            .
9.               :          ,         +  ( ,   )             .
10.         .

----------


## Lisaya

,  ,   ,

----------

.

----------


## Lisaya

** ,   ,         ? -       ,

----------

16?

----------

. 16     .                 .       .

----------


## **

,  ,   !

----------


## Lisaya

,     ,

----------

:





> 5


    ,     (   )  
   *  * -   /-    .
     -   ,     -    !     ? 


 :



> 1       .


         ,    ?

----------

> -   ,     -    !     ?


!               .       .
           ,    :
 *  (/.)* .
1     .

----------

> 


   .
     /.. -  - ?

----------

- 0,198   1 .   ,  0,17 .
     306  23  2006 . "         ".  ,    -    .

----------

1. -     ?
  ,    .

 :      -  ,
     -  ,
     -  ,
      ,     ..,   .

 :    -  /
   -  /.. -    :       ;       .

 ,         ?
_____________________________________________________________

2.  



> ,    :
>  *  (/.)* .


    306   :   1 ..  

N=Q / (S*12), 
Q   -                  ,  

();
S -           (. ).

          12 ,       ,   .           . ? 
    "       ",   ,      ?

----------


## zas77

> 23  2006      307


 
 :Wow:

----------


## zas77

> 1.         ()      ( ,    ).
> 2.   (    , , , , , ,  .   )    .


     .    ?



> "**" -     - ,    ,   ,            ,       .
> **   ,   , -,      ,         -  , ** .
>  (..3 "")


 ,   ** . ,        .  ,   ( )  -    .   , ,   - .   ?       ,    - .    ,    ,         .

   , , :
http://o2t.ru/dok_307_1.html

----------


## Lisaya

> -


 ,  .    ,     ,          :" " -     - ,    ,    ;
" " -  ,  ,  , ,    ,  ,  ,     ;
3.      :
" " -       ,  , , ,   ,        ;
"" -     - ,    ,   ,            ,       .     ,   , -,      ,         -  ,     ;
: ,,,   ,   !

----------


## zas77

> ,   .


,  !
  ,        ,  , ,   :Wow:  



> ,, ,   ,   !


    ,    .    ,   ,    . 

 ,   . 
    :

"       ,   ,     (., ,  , . 38, . 5).  ,      ,   .   [__]    ,      [__].       ,         ,    .
        .                ()  ,        -   17  2002 ,  N 04/3876-848/46-2002: 
    09.01.2001 N 2211,   ,        [__]    [__ ]     .
    539           ()    ,      ,        ,                ,    .
     "   ",      ,         ,   -   .
      09.01.2001 N 2211     168   ,      539    ,  17, 29, 31, 41   "   ".
   "

.     .

  -     . ,   .          . 
     ,  ,       .

----------


## Lisaya

,    :Embarrassment: 



> ,


     ,     --   ,  ()    .,    ,.  ,  .


> ,         ,


     ?    ,    ,       ,  ,      .
       :      ,          . 
     ,      .

----------

> 


            - "  " ?

----------


## Lisaya

,     , ,      51716.    -      .  2002          .

----------


## Lisaya

> - "  "


  ,    ?           ,         ,       ,   -      .
    :   -  ,   ,      ,  ,   (    ,       ,    ).   - - .    - .   ,     .

----------


## zas77

> 


,      ?  :Wink:   :Wow:  

   . ,    .

----------


## Lisaya

.        ,       . ,    ,        ,    ,       ,   . *zas77*,    ,      ,     .
 - ,     --    ,     ,        .    -         (  , ,   ).  , .       ,         - ,    .   ,  ,  .
       -    .       ,(    ,    ,      ,        )       .

----------

> ,    ?


        . ,      ,   ,   .

----------


## Lisaya

,,.    . ,   ()  . .        .
,       ,   ,   ,   ,       ,  0.

----------

.  :
 -   118 .,  ..  18 .
  - 118 .,  ..  18 .
         -  , ,       .

   . -    ,  ,      ,            . ,   ..     .

----------

, .

    "  ".

      13 -   ,     .

----------

:
        .
     ,      ,        .             3  .      -   .          -        3  .       .          ,    .  ,      ,         ,   , ..   .      !     -   .     ,  -   .          .          ,    .           .    ,     ,   : " ()   ".

----------

> , .
> 
>     "  ".
> 
>       13 -   ,     .


     ,   ,        (  ).
       ,    .

----------


## Lisaya

> .          ,


      ,      ?     .


> "  ".


   ,     ,   ,       !      ,   .

----------

1.          . ?         . ?     306. ? ,   13,    ,        .    ,  ,     ,           ?     -   (?),        ,      .        . ?

2.    -    .        ,          .   -    ?      (      ),        ?

----------

> ,      ?     .


    -    .      ,      .        .

----------

> 1.          . ?         . ?     306. ? ,   13,    ,        .    ,  ,     ,           ?     -   (?),        ,      .        . ?
> 
> 2.    -    .        ,          .   -    ?      (      ),        ?


 !
1.       306,  ,      .           -    ,   ,            .
2.          .   .        1 .     1 .
  ,           ?     ()       ,    .,        3 ?

----------

1.     306.

2.       .      .
         ,       , ,     , .      .

         , ?  2,  1)  2  .    ,    ,  ,    -    .    ?   -    , ,      -  ...    -?...

----------


## Lisaya

> 


  :yes:    , ,         .   , .   -  ,      ,             .

----------

> , ?  2,  1)  2  .    ,    ,  ,    -    .    ?   -    , ,      -  ...    -?...


   - , .  -   1 ;
         .  1 .
        ,   3 = - . *  , (.  .)

----------

> 


     ?   :Big Grin: 
   -        ?         .          (  ,    ),      -:  ,    .    ?

     .     ():
  - 40,38 /.. ,  
       - 7,85 /..
       - 32,53 /..
  ? - ?

----------

> - , .  -   1


      .   .    ?

----------

> 


    ,  ,         ,   ,     2,  2.

----------

,  -          .  ,      .
1.  .  1 .* -  =    -  .
2.  /   -  .=    1 3
3.    1 3* 1 = 1 3 
   ,  !
   1 3  .

----------

,      ?

----------

> ?  
>    -        ?         .          (  ,    ),      -:  ,    .    ?
> 
>      .     ():
>   - 40,38 /.. ,  
>        - 7,85 /..
>        - 32,53 /..
>   ? - ?


   ,      , 32,53 -         1 3 .   .     - 0,06   1 3,  0,065.
   32,53   1 ,  ,     1 3   .          ,  ,     3   .
      ,       .    ,    =  .    .

----------

> ,      ?


    -   3,     , ..     .      ,   .
     :   ,          -       .        - ,        3!

----------

> ,      , 32,53 -         1 3 .


   40,38 ?    -  ?

----------

> 40,38 ?    -  ?


   .   ,       2 :
1.
2.  (   ), 3
 :     ,   ,    -       .
,     ,     .

----------


## Lisaya

,   ,   ,  -

----------

!    (     ).  :          ,    :    ?

----------


## skippy91



----------


## 7272

> 


    .

----------


## 7272

.

----------


## skippy91

> .


     ,    ,      185- -   5%   ,    - 100%   .      "".

----------

> .


,          .   ,    " "?     ,   .    ,      50% ,       10 .  ,    :       ,    " "       ,      ?

----------


## 7272

> ,      50%


        50%,          .




> ,    " "?


  .

----------


## Lisaya

- 


 27  2003 . N 170




 N 8

()


,  * 
*
1.    (    )   -  (     ).
2. -   ,       (      ,    ).
3.        (     ;      ,       ,    ,           ,  ,       ,    );       ,    ;      ;         ;      , ,                  150 ,  , , ;      ,     ( ..          ,   ..      );         ;  , ,            15   ;       ;     ,      ;  ,  ,      ;    ,  ,  ,  ;    (, , ,  ,  ,    - ).  , ,     50%.
4.    (      ,      ,   ).
5.    .
6. *          ,       ,          (  ).*7.    .
8.                  .
9.    ,     ,           .
10.     .


         .          .

----------


## 7272

http://www.newsland.ru/news/detail/id/797966/

:     


  ,  ,        . 

       .               -  .

-              , -   .      ,    - .     .

 ,        ,        ,    .

      .

   ,        .,          .,            .

----------

...
  (  ):
  ,     -    ;   ,  .
 , ,  ? .. ""  ?
  ?
.

----------


## 7272

?

----------



----------

.   ,    ,   .     .

----------


## 7272

,      "0".

----------

.
    ?  ,        "".
 ,   ( )    ,   ,    .
      . 
  -   -   .

----------


## Orgasp

.         ,      ,   -.    "    ",               .

----------

> ...


   ,   .
        .         ,    ( ?)    ?
     ,    .  ""    .
 " ,  ,    ".

----------


## Lisaya

> .


  .
     ,   ,    ,    .         ,    .
         -,         .

----------

*m&m*  , ""    :yes:  :Dezl: 
.
 :
      ,     !  .   .   ,       .
    ,    "".
  ,   ,     :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Lisaya

307 
I.  

1.          ,     , ,        ,               ,                    *              ()  ,   .*
       .   .  () ,  .      .  () .          ,  -  . , ,  .

----------

> 307 
> I.


)))
     ,   ,   
   307,    354...
 :yes:

----------

,        .1  155  (      .     10- ...)    09.12.11  ,       12.12.11(    )    0,59 .(    , ).      (  ).

----------


## 7272

09.12.11,      .

----------

> 09.12.11,      .


 .
    ?
        .  1647,37
 1/300=8,25/300=0,0275%   , .. 1647,37*0,0275%(   )=0,46 .    0,59 .??????

----------


## 7272

,         ,             ,            .

----------

,       ?    ?

----------


## diamondk

> ,       ?    ?

----------


## 7272

> 


,         .     0,59    ,        ?

----------

,     .

----------


## 7272

14. ,   ()           (),              ,    ,                    ** .         .

----------

8/%.

----------


## 7272

C 26.12.11,     12-12.12.11.,    8,25%.

----------


## Lisaya

.             ?

----------

,     ?,    -    /. ,    ,       1-3 -   -   .    ,   ,        ?    !!!!

----------


## diamondk

. "  "       .      .

----------


## 7272

,  (   /)   ,       .

  ,   ,   .
   ,  30       ,  ,  .

----------

> ,  (   /)   ,       .
> 
>   ,   ,   .
>    ,  30       ,  ,  .


     ,       .  ,    ,    .....

----------


## 7272

.

----------


## Lisaya

> ?


?

----------

,     :Frown: (   )

----------


## Lisaya

!      , ,   !     .    .

----------


## Lisaya

http://www.klerk.ru/law/news/264538/
. ,        .    .    ,

----------


## 7272

: *1.	   " ,            "*

----------


## lubahal

! ,  ... ,        :   : /=4,42 .//., /=3,19 ./., /.=7,61 ./.   / =78,39 /.  / (  )= 3,19  78,39 = 250,06 ./.   :  /   4,42.//.    7,61///.  ?!  , . ,  !

----------


## 7272

/    ,    7,61 .. /,    78,39   /,     4,42 .

----------


## lubahal

> 78,39   /,     4,42 .


      .  ,     ? ,     ?

----------


## 7272

.    ( ).

----------


## lubahal

!     ! ,     ,      -  ,  ? ( 306, 354)      -         (   )?   !

----------

> !     ! ,     ,      -  ,  ? ( 306, 354)      -         (   )?   !


   "_  , _  (   )". 
**      :       - "  ..."

----------

